# apple talk help please



## chelli63 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know if this topic has been addressed before or not, i am new to the forum. I have a g3 running os 10.3.9 as the main os, and os 9.2.1 as the classic environment. my problem is that i cannot make the canon pixma IP3000 printer print in the classic environment, I have clicked on the laserwriter8 icon, and it tells me that i need to have appletalk active to print. I cannot make network preferences open to click the start apple talk button that the computer keeps telling me to click. I get a weird error message. i am also using a usb hub currently to hook the printer to the computer. I guess my question has many prongs, and one of the main ones is , does the printer have to be hooked up directly to the computer, or can i continue to run it through the hub. (It prints fine in osx) I am sorry for rambling, and I thank anyone in advance for helping me with this problem


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

can you open the chooser? if you can, there should be a radio button to set appletalk on/off. also, can you print from it when you boot the mac into os 9 instead of 10? and what is that weird error you get, i would like to know what it is, because it will tell us what the mac doesn't like.
btw, what app are you using in classic? maybe we can point you to a os x app so that if we can't get the printer to print in classic, then you can from os x.


----------



## chelli63 (Jan 5, 2006)

*appletalk help*

Hi, thanks for your reply, Yes i can open the chooser, but when i try to activate appletalk, it tells me that appletalk cannot be opened, then it pops up a little window that says " To turn on AppleTalk, open Network preferences and click AppleTalk". I cannot find network preferences anywhere on my macchine, I have network browser preferences, but i don't think that that is the same thing.

So that makes it impossible to print from the pixma ip3000, in os9. In the last couple of days while trying to make it work, i have gotten a new error, this one is that " that application or control panel is not supported by classic" This is a new one on me, i have never seen it before, I thought that if the classic install disc put the things on my computer, they would be compatible with the classic environment. And lastly, i am getting an error that says that i have to reinstall my system software. I don't remember exactly what i did to get that error though, I have all the system software that came with my computer. So if i have to reinstall it, it shouldn't be too much of a problem, i would just need a walkthrough on how to do it. 
I hope that this answered your questions sufficiently,
Thanks
Michelle :4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, it seems to be just as i thought. if the computer was booted in os 9, you would not be having problems. but being you are running classic under os x, there are problems. what classic is is this, it is just a little 'emulator' that allows you to run most pre os x sw on your os x booted mac. it is very limited in its support of classic apps. it will not allow some hardware things to work, like the apple talk. if you get the 'not supported in classic' error, there is no way around it, but to get an os x app that does what you need so that you arn't using classic anymore.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

here, try this. in os x, open your 'system preferences'. click on 'network'. in the pulldown select 'built-in ethernet'; assuming that is how your network is connected. then there should be some tabs, click on 'appletalk' then check the 'make appletalk active' radio box. now apple talk is on, and should work in classic, i hope. the truth is my experence with classic in os x is very little becasue as soon as i started using os x i got apps for it. which was not hard because most of what i used came with the os. i didn't have any big costly apps to have to replace, just free/shareware.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Next time you get an error message, copy it (as exact as possible) and post it.

What sinclair suggested should enable AppleTalk. It should not matter if the printer is connected through a USB hub. I have had my printer connected through a hub in Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X without issues.


----------



## chelli63 (Jan 5, 2006)

*appletalk help*

Ok, i did what Sinclair said, and that did enable apple talk for me but i still can't print from os 9. I selected the laserwriter8 like the apple help page said for printing to an osx printer, and now i am getting an error message that says that the printer cannot find the laserwriter. I have no problems printing from osx. I made sure of that before i tried to print from the os9 application. Do you think it makes a difference that i am using 9.2.1 and not just regular 9? The frustration factor has made me learn how to make the things that i need printed into documents that can be printed by osx.

Also when i got the computer, it only had osx installed on it, I had to install 9.2.1 on it myself, maybe by not having 9 on it in the first place messed me up. I don't know, I am grasping at straws here. I do have all the install disks, but i really don't want to have to reinstall everything, and start over again from ground zero.

Thanks again for your patience and your help, i really appreciate it.

Michelle


----------



## chelli63 (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, here is the exact error message that i get from the print monitor when i try to print something in os9. "Document from "appleworks" could not be printed, because printer laserwriter could not be found. Try again?" I try again and get the same message. Is there something i am missing. The apple help page on this is not very helpful, just saying that i have to select the laserwriter8 to print to an osx printer. If you want to throw your hands in the air and say I quit, I wouldn't blame you. lol Thanks again any and all help is appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what version of appleworks are you using? if its 6, update it and run it in os x instead of classic, and try updateing classic to 9.2.2.


----------

